# Thread ban most of the people in the Rittenhouse happening thread



## BeanRespecter (Nov 17, 2021)

It's just really annoying people post what should be in chat WHICH IS DIRECTLY ABOVE THE THREAD and the only way human beings learn...just barely...is through punishment and taking away nice things. Maybe even thread ban me? idk but the thread is essentially unreadable which makes the overall question of 'why have a thread on X' if you can't scroll through and find out what's happening. I wouldn't even compare this to the riot watch thread which had numerous media posted on each page. There's very little clipping just intense coping and anxiety posting. It's rather pathetic.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 17, 2021)

Report content. Null already appointed new mods for that.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Report content. Null already appointed new mods for that.


legitimately i would be reporting every single post on everysingle page for the past 500 pages minus a handful


----------



## What the shit (Nov 17, 2021)

NO. Leave it the way it is. I like the cesspool of Rittenhouse-faggotry and doomposting. It's funny.


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Nov 17, 2021)

cry more faggot, thats how forums work since the dawn of man. Why would you b& newfags for being newfags anyway, theyre literally doing nothing wrong lmao


----------



## Joe Swanson (Nov 17, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> legitimately i would be reporting every single post on everysingle page for the past 500 pages minus a handful


Then do it faggot


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 17, 2021)

You could just ignore it.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 17, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> Then do it faggot


Do it @gaystoner. Report every post for the most recent 500 pages.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 17, 2021)

Threadban @Deez Nuts.


----------



## R00T (Nov 17, 2021)

newfag here, lemme lay it on you:
If it bothers me I hit report.  Right now the new jannies are sitting in piles of my reports.  It's good practice for them as new members of forum staff.


Massa's Little Buckie said:


> You could just ignore it.


still a newfag:
That would require something called self-control a lack of it is present in A&N users.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 17, 2021)

Personally, I say we threadban @gaystoner for not reporting obvious reportable posts. Shame on you. And BTW, the Rittenhouse thread has always been unreadable.


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 17, 2021)

Par for the course in the Autistic Thunderdome


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Nov 17, 2021)

Watch the stream if you want anything remotely informative


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 17, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> legitimately i would be reporting every single post on everysingle page for the past 500 pages minus a handful


not much content left them, is there? Maybe add something worthwhile yourself instead railbirding and the conversation might take a more "constructive" ,or what ever the fuck you want,  path.

Of course the problem might be that nobody actually gives a fuck about what you have to say, yay or nay way.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 17, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> not much content left them, is there? Maybe add something worthwhile yourself instead railbirding and the conversation might take a more "constructive" ,or what ever the fuck you want,  path.
> 
> Of course the problem might be that nobody actually gives a fuck about what you have to say, yay or nay way.


There is nothing constructive that could be said in the Rittenhouse thread anymore. Everything that has been publicly available has been said and repeated 10s of 100s of times already. If anything we're to be constructive, it would be overshadowed by how quick the thread goes by because again, the rehashed information.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 17, 2021)

Shit is constantly developing thus there's always something new to say.

On a serious note I'd say lock this thread and let everyone add the "mad at the internet" sticker on his OP.

This is precisely what every major thread in every major forum on the world is when something continuous event is happening be it a sports final, a terror attack or this type of public trial (literally and figuratively).

Yes there's a chat, but that chat is for shorter snippets of unfiltered random thoughts. The thread is to post that same thing but when you've had some time to digest things and possibly check things out, take in some pictures or external sources or what ever. And thats constantly happening.

edit: Also, there's a bit of a hivemind effect happening. If this was a different kind of place there would be more debate and less circlejerking but that comes with the territory.


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 17, 2021)

Just jump into AT chat and talk lol


----------



## Love Machine (Nov 17, 2021)

Quality and standards? On my A&H? 
No sure, not in my huwhite America. Quality posts best not be here after sundown.


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 17, 2021)

Stop bitching about things in the AT or Null may just delete the whole thing and call it a day.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 18, 2021)

Pinkies need to die.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 18, 2021)

Most of the time I just read that thread and other busy threads using the highlight feature. Very few of the chatposts get enough positive stickers to become featured, so it's usually much less noisy (there's like eight featured post featuring that "Eye of the Tiger" meme though - it's not perfect). Forum threads don't have to be like Pokémon where you only win if you read every single post.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Nov 23, 2021)




----------

